# Since I threw away the ID



## Persephone (Jan 7, 2007)

Can anyone guess the identification of my orchid if I describe it?

The dorsal sepal is light green with darker green striping, the petals are purple with dark purple raised spots and the lip is mahogany. The leaves are mottled. Is this enough info to get at least a bit of id?


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2007)

It's not the Paph in your Avatar, is it? 
That one looks like lowii or a lowii hybrid.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 7, 2007)

Some type of Maudiae hybrid....and there are wayyyyyyyy to many of those to guess which one. If it was a species, then callosum, lawrenceanum or any of the parents of the Maudiae type hybrids. EDIT: since you say green striped dorsal...I'd guess a Maudiae hybrid with venstum, sukhakulii, or a couple others in the background

Here's a pic of my callosum, does it look like it?










Jon


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 7, 2007)

It's hard to ID mottled leaf hybrid paphs because they have been crossed and intercrossed so many times for breeding/mass production.


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2007)

oops, I missed that about the leaves being mottled. Scratch lowii.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 7, 2007)

A callosum that drank too much and spent the night on the sidewalk.  

-Ernie


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2007)

Ernie said:


> A callosum that drank too much and spent the night on the sidewalk.
> 
> -Ernie


:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

Went out New Year's Eve partying with Jon


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2007)

Rick said:


> :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:
> 
> Went out New Year's Eve partying with Jon


hahaha....

Jon, you are too well known around these parts. Even getting your poor plants drunk? ity:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 7, 2007)

:rollhappy: Happy plants is a secret to good growing....

In my defense, (if memory serves right) I had just told a really good joke and this poor callosum fell of the bench it was laughing so hard.

Jon


----------



## Persephone (Jan 7, 2007)

So, I give my paph a few beers and she'll just spill the beans about her ID?


----------



## Heather (Jan 7, 2007)

Persephone said:


> So, I give my paph a few beers and she'll just spill the beans about her ID?



Well, definitely if you send her out with Jon....


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 7, 2007)

Not sure if they'll give up their ID...but they'll definitely talk your ear off about the last person that took care of them.

In all seriousness (but not for too long I hope) do you have a picture of it? It may not give you a positive ID, but at least it'd be easier to know what all is probably in it's background.

Jon


----------



## Persephone (Jan 8, 2007)

Nope, no picture, but hoping that they'll be selling sibs at the Orchid Exhibit this year. Then I'll write it down.


----------



## cdub (Jan 8, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> It's hard to ID mottled leaf hybrid paphs because they have been crossed and intercrossed so many times for breeding/mass production.



Maudiae type paphs, or other "mottled leaf" paphs, have not been bred for the reason of mass production. Any breeder (except those that just self pollinate plants) does so most often to produce plants with desireable traits. It just so happens that complex hybrids are often easy to grow, and thus make suitable additions to the mass retail market. It also helps that these paphs look "exotic" with their warts and colorful dorsal sepals and all.


persephone,
Many people have posted photos of their hybrid paphs that can resemble your description. Take a look in the photos section and see if one looks like yours. But the best bet is to contact the source that sold the plant to you.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2007)

The answer is ...[wait for it].. No.


----------

